# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  Η καλύτερη μάρκα Motherboard?

## sokratisg

Λοιπόν επειδή είχαμε μια διαφωνία με τον B52 σχετικά με την καλύτερη μάρκα για mobo, θέλω τις απόψεις σας.  ::  Μια απλή επιλογή ή ακόμα και ένα σχόλιο σχετικά με τις εμπειρίες σας.

----------


## B52

ABIT for ever..........  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Το ξέρω ότι θα θεωρηθεί άκυρο… αλλά τα 3 τελευταία χρόνια έχω πολύ τύχη με τα MSI… δεν ξέρω… άλλοι βρίζουν αλλά λόγω του ότι έχω απογοητευθεί τελευταία και από την ABIT αλλά και από την ASUS… MSI

Κάποτε η ASUS ήταν απίστευτη με την ABIT να ακολουθεί στα πιο πατεντιαρικα MOBO… οι μέρες αυτές πέρασαν όμως …. Standardization

Τώρα πια κρίνω από μεριά κόστους, σταθερότητας, συμβατότητας και απόδοσης… τίποτε άλλο… την ισορροπία για τώρα την έχω βρει σε MSI… 
Υπάρχουν τρελά μοντέλα και από τις 2 που αναφέρατε…. Αλλά με το συμπάθεια …πιάνουν Κ@λ@ς για το τίποτα

----------


## PIT

Asus

----------


## NetTraptor

Αααα το κυριότερο…. Προσοχή στα chipset και στα mix n match … μερικοί συνδυασμοί είναι που σκοτώνουν άλλοι είναι για σκότωμα… και ξύλο μετά μουσικής  ::

----------


## nOiz

DFI.

----------


## andreas

Gigabyte/MSI

----------


## vangel

Asus για τα καλά. Asrock για να μην πετάμε χοντρά λεφτά  ::

----------


## commando

ειμαστε ολοι κοροιδα ο τιτλος επρεπε να ειναι ποιες ειναι οι καλυτερες μητρικες στη Στουρναρη οχι γενικα.Προχτες ειχα φτιαξει ενα τυπικο Medion pc για μια πρεσβεια που εκλασε ο σκληρος και τι wifi μινι pci slot ειχε πανω τι ωραιους πυκνωτες τι 100 in one card readers.Οι ξενοι κρατανε τα καλυτερα για παρτη τους και εδω ερχεται η σαρα κ η μαρα της Κινας.
Τα καλυτερα motherboard ηταν τα Soyo,μετα χρονολογικα βαζω τα EPOX και παγκοσμιως καλυτερα σημερα ειναι ως γνωστον τα TYAN.(αφου μονο μητρικες φτιαχνουν ετσι κι αλλιως.)Edited ειχα γραψει λαθος TITAN

----------


## mbjp

ποιος θα μου ελεγε οταν φερνανε για πρωτη φορα την αλμπατρον στο πλαισιο (αποσυροντας την gigabyte), οτι θα την εβλεπα και σε λιστα με τις υποψηφιες καλυτερες μητρικες  :: 

(commando η τελευταια καλη μητρικη της soyo ηταν η 6BA+III  ::  )

----------


## pathfinder

ASUS και ξερό Ψωμί!  ::

----------


## igna

> ASUS και ξερό Ψωμί!


 +++++ 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Παιδιά ένας είναι ο συνδυασμός MSI-AMD!!! Αυτά χρησιμοποιώ τόσα χρόνια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Επίσης πιστεύω ότι και η Abit είναι εξίσου καλή αλλά για clockαρίσματα!

----------


## commando

> ποιος θα μου ελεγε οταν φερνανε για πρωτη φορα την αλμπατρον στο πλαισιο (αποσυροντας την gigabyte), οτι θα την εβλεπα και σε λιστα με τις υποψηφιες καλυτερες μητρικες 
> 
> (commando η τελευταια καλη μητρικη της soyo ηταν η 6BA+III  )


γεια σου mbjp ναι εχεις δικιο μια λεπτομερεια μονο το bios chip και της 6ΒΑ+ΙΙΙ και της ΙV ηταν το ιδιο winbond οποτε με το Uniflash μπορουσες να προγραμματισεις σε ολη αυτη τη σειρα Soyo το καλυτερο bios που ηταν το phoenix για 6ΒΑ+ΙV και οχι το AWARD.
H συγκεκριμενη μητρικη ετσι και μονο με slot adaptor της msi με ρυθμιση βολταζ ηταν απο τις πρωτες στην ιστορια που ξεσκισαν το 440ΒΧ στα 133ΜΗΖ(με celeron 1000 ειχες 1333!)
Αυτα ανηκουν στην ιστορια παντως υπαρχει το μηχανημα που εφτιαξα στον κολλητο μου το 2000 με μια τετοια στα 800 και παιζει ακομα!
απο τα ανταπτορακια της MSI οι τεχνικοι ειχαμε γινει πλουσιοι ηταν το overclock gadget της εποχης

----------


## kontak

TYAN>GIGABYTE>ABIT>ASUS>DFI>MSI

----------


## Trackman

Elite group και ξερό Ψωμί!  ::   ::   ::  
Η παρακμή των mobo

----------


## commando

> Elite group και ξερό Ψωμί!    
> Η παρακμή των mobo


Δηλαδη ο Πουλιαδης που ταφερνε ηταν η παρακμη της πληροφορικης?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> Elite group και ξερό Ψωμί!    
> Η παρακμή των mobo
> 
> 
> Δηλαδη ο Πουλιαδης που ταφερνε ηταν η παρακμη της πληροφορικης?


Ποιός Πουλιάδης ?

Δεν έκλεισε αυτός ?

Δεν είναι απλά παρακμή, αποσύνθεση είναι πλέον  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

Είχα κάποτε ένα της elite group. Μέχρι σήμερα (μετά από 5 χρόνια) παίζει ακόμη!!  ::  
Και ένα φτηνιάρικο asrock που πήρα για πλάκα και δοκιμές, μόνο της πλάκας δεν είναι. (εντάξει, δεν μιλάω από άποψη ποιότητας  ::  )

----------


## PIT

> Είχα κάποτε ένα της elite group. Μέχρι σήμερα (μετά από 5 χρόνια) παίζει ακόμη!!


Tυχερος εισαι!! Εγω δυο μητρικες της elite εχω παρει μεχρι τωρα, αλλα και οι δυο ηταν σκαρτες!!! Αστα η μια μου εκαψε και επεξεργαστη  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

πάντως είναι άκυρη η σύγκριση, κάθε εταιρεία έχει κατα καιρούς και καλές μητρικές, και κατα καιρούς πατάτες. Τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια , έχω γύρω μου μόνο asus μητρικές, μια και βγάζουν καλά και εξοπλισμένα μοντέλα γύρω στα 120-130 Ε που παίζουν στο main desktop μου. Εντάξει έχει καεί και μία μιά φορα, αλλά συμβαίνει και στους καλύτερους...

----------


## Cha0s

> Gigabyte/MSI


+++


Κολημένος με Gigabyte εδώ και χρόνια, και εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχω μία MSI που δεν μου έχιε βγάλει το παραμικρό.

Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος!

----------


## tzila

Περίπου 10 χρόνια MSI σε μένα και σε φίλους μου και κανένα δεν έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα ποτέ.
Η σχέση απόδωσης-τιμής-αξιοπιστίας , την έχει κορυφή .

----------


## papako

TYAN
και θα επρεπε να ειναι στη λιστα

----------


## B52

Δεν θελω να σας στεναχωρησω αλλα παντα μα παντα η ABIT ηταν και θα ειναι ενα βημα μπροστα, μπορει να ειναι ακριβη το ξερω αλλα, αυτο το αλλα κανει τη διαφορα .... εχω εδω και κατι χρονια το θρυλικο IC7-MAX3 και τα καλουδια που ειχε πανω τα ανακαλυψαν οι αλλοι 1 χρονο μετα.... so simple. (ποια board ειχαν IN - Out optical ?  ::   ::   :: )



.... ριχτε και ενα βλεφαρο στο μελλον....  ::  και δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι σε ολα μα σε ολα τα forum (ξενα παντα) τα ABIT ειναι η πρωτη επιλογη για TOP PERFOMANCE...........  ::  



QUAD [b]CORE ready....  ::  
# LGA775

----------


## coffeex

B52 ++++++++++++

----------


## noisyjohn

MSI: Ισως όχι οι πιό γρήγορες, μακράν όμως οι σταθερότερες και με την μεγαλύτερη αντοχή (MSI επιβίωσε μετά από πτώση PC από μηχανή με 60 Km και με την cpu κομμένη στα δύο  ::  )
ASUS: Καλές αλλά με την μεγαλύτερη ταλαιπωρία στο ταίριασμα μνημών (τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα μοντέλα)
GIGABYTE: Να μην τις ξαναδώ. Και οι δύο που αγόρασα χάλασαν σε 1 χρόνο.
Και μία κακή υποψία: Ερχονται καραβιές με ειδική τιμή και χωρίς το απαιτούμενο quality control (που στοιχίσει περισσότερο απ' οτι το ίδιο το προιόν). Δεν εξηγούνται αλλιώς μαζικά εποχιακά κρούσματα ελλατωματικών εξαρτημάτων. (Στουρναρομάγαζα ακούτε;  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Β52 Bomb!!!
Δεν έγραψες το καλύτερο 214.50 €
ΉΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΟΣ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jungle traveller

MSI>QDI  ::

----------


## B52

> Β52 Bomb!!!
> Δεν έγραψες το καλύτερο 214.50 €
> ΉΜΑΡΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΟΣ


Φιλαρακο οτι πλερωνεις παιρνεις αυτο ισχυει παντου....  :: 

Edit: ξερετε με ποιο board εσπασε το φραγμα των 5 στους 478 northwood ? ε? ε? 

IC7MAX3

----------


## commando

μπα asus p4c800-e ηταν μαλλον
http://technojaculate.actiononline.b...f-a-pentium-4/
βλεπε και tomshardware 5GHZ project Μοναχο Γερμανια 2003.
Μηπως εννοει ποτε εσπασε το φραγμα των 5 καφε ευρωπουλων?

----------


## mojiro

τοσο η asus οσο και η abit ειναι αχτυπιτες...
ειναι σα να συγκρινεις την bmw με τη mercedes

βεβαια προτιμω την asus  ::

----------


## anka

MSI  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sam_GR

ASUS

----------


## koki

Από αυτές που έχω εμπειρία μπορώ να πω πως γενικά ξεχωρίζουν οι ASUS, Gigabyte & MSI.

ΟΙ QDI ήταν για μια γενιά πολύ καλές, αλλά έχω καιρό να ακούσω νέα τους.

Γενικά ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις, χωρίς όμως και υπερβολές.

Οi asrock πχ που τις έχω δουλέψει, είναι.. κι αν σου κάτσει...;  ::  

Οι 3 πρώτες εταιρίες έχουν γενικά μια σοβαρότητα στα πακέτα που δίνουν. Αλλά και πάλι παίζουν πολλά ρόλο, και κανείς δεν μπορεί να αποφανθεί με ασφάλεια. Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο.

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω συμπάθεια στις Gigabyte, γιατί πάντα μου έδιναν την εντύπωση ώριμης εταιρίας.

----------


## commando

tomshardware 5 χρονια πριν .....

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη μητρική... σαν όρος...
υπάρχει καλύτερη μητρική του μήνα ή του τριμήνου... έτσι γενικά δεν...
αλλάζουν όλα πολύ γρήγορα...

Ενδεικτικά εγω λέω καλύτερη μητρική σχέσης απόδοσης τιμής είναι τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια οι Asrock...

----------


## gadgetakias

Την QDI που αναφέρετε αν δεν κάνω λάθος (ίσως να μην θυμάμαι τέτοια ώρα..) την ρούφηξε η MSI.

Εμπειρικά και μόνο από το κατάστημα οι συνδυασμοί που φαίνονται καλοί είναι..

Gigabyte + Intel
MSI + AMD

Επίσης παράπλευροι κανόνες είναι η αποφυγή γενικά chipset SiS, ίσως και Via (με εξαιρέσεις) και ποτέ motherboards κάτω από 100 ευρώ αν θες κάτι σοβαρό σε ποιότητα και χαρακτηριστικά.

Κατά τα άλλα, τέτοιες ερωτήσεις είναι εντελώς υποκειμενικές και εμπειρικές όπως και ερώτημα ποιά είναι η καλύτερη εταιρίας σκληρών δίσκων.
Western ή Seagate? (Η Maxtor παραμένει σαν brand αλλά την ρούφηξε η Seagate)

----------


## kontak

> Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη μητρική... σαν όρος...
> υπάρχει καλύτερη μητρική του μήνα ή του τριμήνου... έτσι γενικά δεν...
> αλλάζουν όλα πολύ γρήγορα...


Ακριβώς έτσι,απλά εδώ συζητάμε σαν γενική εικόνα με βάση την όποια εμπειρία του καθένα.

----------


## sw9mba

asus  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μου πήρε σχεδόν μία ημέρα δοκιμών και googlίσματος για να βρώ πως μπορώ να εγκαταστήσω Linux σε μία ASUS Κ8Ν4-Ε Deluxe (Nvidia NForce4, AMD 754 socket)

Τους SATA δεν τους έβλεπε με το τίποτα. 

Το ίδιο και για τις κάρτες δικτύου (PCI και την ενσωματωμένη).

Τι Ubuntu 6.10, CentOS 4.4, Fedora 6 δοκίμασα.

Φαίνεται ότι το πρόβλημα συνδέεται με τις μητρικές της ASUS.

----------


## ektokseythra$

> DFI.


επρεπε καποιος να μιλησει εδω μεσα!!!

----------


## ektokseythra$

> Elite group και ξερό Ψωμί!    
> Η παρακμή των mobo


Σαν τους power rangers ενα πραγμα??
http://www.murphsterproductions.com/Ima ... angers.jpg
 ::   ::  ΤΡΕΕΕλαααα  ::   ::

----------


## greekalaxan

Πιστευω πως δεν υπαρχει τελειο motherboard,αλλα τα asus ηταν παντα κορυφη...

----------

